# Suprecur spray question



## starting out (Jul 19, 2010)

Did anyone use this without getting hot flushes etc? I've been on it a week now and I feel cold if anything rather than hot haven't really had any headaches and while I'm feeling fairly out of sorts I suspect that has more to do with everything going on inside my head!

I'm just a bit worried that its not really working. I do loose a bit of it down the back of my throat each time I use it. Is this normal?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes it is normal to taste it.

Side effects vary - I did not really get many side-effects at all this time except losing the ability to think straight. I was on the jabs.


----------



## starting out (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks a million for your reply xx

I'm so glad there a reason for the inability to think straight!! I was just putting it down to stress from the treatment


----------



## starting out (Jul 19, 2010)

Ps good luck for your cycle xxx


----------

